# Impossible de lire les DVD-R



## LiL_AnJ (4 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous.
Voilà mon problème est que mon IMac G4 700Mhz n'arrive plus à lire mes DVD-R, lorque j'introduis un DVD-R, le Finder le considère comme un DVD vierge, Or je n'ai pas contre aucun problème pour les lire mes DVD de type DVD+R... 
Je pensais pourtant qu'il etait preferable d'utiliser les DVD de type DVD-R.
Les DVD-R que je tente de lire sont des DVD-R Verbatim que j'ai gravé à partir de mon PowerBook G4 Alu, ce sont essentiels des DVD-R de fichiers videos ou de photos...qui sont lisibles sans aucins problème sur une autre machine...

Voila les references de mon Superdrive
HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4020B :

  Révision du programme interne :	D02D
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	1312 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Stratégies d?écriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Non

Voilà si quelqu'un a une explication ou une solution, celà m'aiderait beaucoup.
Merci


----------



## lappartien (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour

va voir dans forums et conseils, chapitre périphériques. 

en même temps regardent les autres forums traités ça pourrait t'intéresser.

Yan


----------



## lappartien (5 Décembre 2005)

voir chapitre forums partenaires, ou poser la question dvd ou aller sur aussi mac et video.com
On va toujours trop vite pour répondre. Bonne journée

http://www.macetvideo.com/


----------



## greg2 (5 Décembre 2005)

Il est aussi possible que ton lecteur soit défaillant. Le mien commence à battre de l'aile et je vais devoir le changer. Il ne prend plus certains DVD!


----------

